# USAF service dress uniform



## dimsum (29 Mar 2008)

Not exactly breaking news, but...

http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?storyID=123061371

From our neighbours down south:  They've decided to change the USAF service dress uniform to the "Hap Arnold" jacket...basically a blue version of the WWII USAAF dress jacket.  The competition was between that coat and the "Billy Mitchell" jacket, a blue high-collar jacket.  

Pics of both on the following link:   http://www.blackanthem.com/scitech/military_2006051902.html

Now, it'd be interesting if the USAF had opted for the Billy Mitchell instead...they'd definitely never be mistaken for airline pilots!


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2008)

The "Hap Arnold" style reminds me way too much of the female's old work dress.


----------

